# Which Kit to Start with?



## EdGy (Aug 26, 2006)

After much reading I will be starting beer making in the next week. My question is "What flavor kit to start?"


My soon to be wife is a lover of anything chocolate. I was thinking of the Brewer's Best "Robust Porter" or "Scotch Ale". However in reading the forum I get the idea it might be better to start with "Amber Cerveza Style". Me personnaly I am looking for something that has a creamy feel to it. I use to buy a German Pilsner that you could see the yeast on the bottom of the bottle, and was it good!




I just don't remember the name. 


Any suggestion would be welcome!
Thank you for your time.


----------



## paubin (Aug 30, 2006)

With kits, wine or beer, if you carefully follow instructions and are sure you completely understand the instructions (ask questions here before you start), you should be able to make a great beer of any style. I think your pilsner is a hefewissen. Sam Adams is making one that is awesome to me.


Pete


----------

